# Treated myself - a le Coultre from 1956



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been after a Jaeger Le Coultre or Le Coultre for some time - finally got one from a dealer not far from me in Sussex, and for a good price. It's in immaculate condition, and a nice little addition to the collection.

Cheers,

Will


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

That looks absolutely lovely. I didn't realise the jaeger came later! It looks on the small side - what's the case size?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

That is a beauty and looks to be in amazing condition.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi chaps - it's 32mm in diameter - small'ish by today's standards, but very nice on the wrist.

Some info on LeCoultre for those interested:

United States duty regulations made it more cost effective to import Jaeger LeCoultre movements, dials, crowns and hands into the USA from Switzerland and for the cases to be manufactured in the States. In the 1950's the Longines Wittnauer group was the distributor of LeCoultre watches and Vacheron & Constantin watches sold in North America. The Longines Wittnauer group did not manufacture Jaeger LeCoultre watches as some people mistakenly believe, the movements were produced in the Swiss Jaeger LeCoultre factory at Le Sentier and were identical in every way to movements distributed within Europe other than the LeCoultre markings on the watch. The cases were manufactured under licence in the United States and were marked "Cased and Timed in the USA by LeCoultre". In approximately 1985 the brand name "Jaeger LeCoultre" was adopted worldwide.

Some people believe that because LeCoultre movements are signed "VXN" on the bridge (denoting Vacheron & Constantin), they were manufactured by Vacheron & Constantin. This is incorrect. Jaeger LeCoultre supplied movements to Vacheron & Constantin, which were used in their watches but not vice versa. The only collaboration that ever took place between these two prestigious watchmakers was the "Galaxy" diamond dial model. The Galaxy was marketed by both companies; with the case marked "Vacheron & Constantin - LeCoultre Inc." and the dial signed "LeCoultre".

Cheers,

Will


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Very interesting - thanks.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice indeed.

I don't get hung up on case sizes for me that is a great size.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice watch Will. I've seen some of your other watches in previous posts, it'll fit in nicely.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Simply gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

That is very special, congratulations.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Beautiful watch Will, interesting that Wittnauer was involved.

I shouldn't be surprised, Wittnauer was quite influential at the time, it made instruments for the aviation/ military industry and one of its watches was on the wrist of Neil Armstrong in Gemini 8, I believe.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Quite fancy in a unassuming sort of way, if that makes sense.

Later,
William


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Stan said:


> Beautiful watch Will, interesting that Wittnauer was involved.
> 
> I shouldn't be surprised, Wittnauer was quite influential at the time, it made instruments for the aviation/ military industry and one of its watches was on the wrist of Neil Armstrong in Gemini 8, I believe.


 The history of Wittnauer watches is fairly complex, as is its relationship with Longines. Many people think that Wittnauer and Longines parts are interchangeable, for example, but it's not so. They shared a factory in Switzerland, but the design and production lines were quite separate. The Wittnauer movements were - like my LeCoultre - "timed and cased" in the USA, and Wittnauer often acted as an importer of Swiss movements.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Stunner that Will! Very jealous.

I had a 14ct gold Le-Coultre which I bought for scrap gold value and had restored, but it was square and (I thought) looked a bit naff and 70's.
To be fair it wasn't very 'me' but I do really wish I'd kept it. One of the chaps on "Mad Men" wears an almost identical one.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's an interesting little puzzle question about this LeCoultre movement:

(1) Take a look at the movement photo in my original post. (2) What can't you see that you would normally see on a movement of this kind? (3) Where do you think it is?

Cheers!

Will


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Will Fly said:


> 32mm in diameter - small'ish by today's standards, but very nice on the wrist.


 Looks smashing, but at that size, I'd have to wear it on my thumb :thumbsup:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Very lucky to find such a super example Will. How is the timekeeping by the way?

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

dobra said:


> Very lucky to find such a super example Will. How is the timekeeping by the way?
> 
> Mike


 Excellent - keeping time to the minute so far.


----------



## Markl (Apr 21, 2016)

kevkojak said:


> Stunner that Will! Very jealous.
> 
> I had a 14ct gold Le-Coultre which I bought for scrap gold value and had restored, but it was square and (I thought) looked a bit naff and 70's.
> To be fair it wasn't very 'me' but I do really wish I'd kept it. One of the chaps on "Mad Men" wears an almost identical one.


 Some cool watches on Mad Men !

Very nice Le Coultre, I'm moving more towards smaller watches.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Will Fly said:


> Here's an interesting little puzzle question about this LeCoultre movement:
> 
> (1) Take a look at the movement photo in my original post. (2) What can't you see that you would normally see on a movement of this kind? (3) Where do you think it is?
> 
> ...


 Is it the barrel click ? If it is I can see it :yes:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Fantastic watch and nice clean dial with attractive numerals/markers. Add to that the quality brand and that its got some age to it and I think its a real winner... very appealing watch IMO.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

super condition and very classy!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

A very nice looking watch


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

That's a wonderful looking watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

andyclient said:


> Is it the barrel click ? If it is I can see it :yes:


 Yes - it's the click - and, yes, you can just see it. Damn - thought I'd fox you! :notworthy:


----------

